# Using HDMI as an output from TV?



## DarkSlayer54 (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a Toshiba 26C100U LCD TV, and it has two HDMI slots, and a Composite Cable input. 
Here's my question, since the PS3 is connected into HDMI 1, could I use HDMI 2 as an output to record whatever is seen on HDMI 1?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Check the product manual to confirm, but I would expect both to be Input only.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's input only.


----------

